
Containers as kernel objects - cyphar
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/723561/7c66c9c1ce021cf5/
======
forgottenacc57
I'm hoping containers disappear, not become pervasive.

~~~
hdhzy
Could you elaborate on why do you want them to disappear?

